# Lighting for playhouse...



## Spenderman (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm setting up a 12 volt solar lighting system in my kids' playhouse, and I need to know if there is a straight-forward way to set up led's to use a 12 volt supply. I have a solar charge controller, and I am ready to install lighting, but I'm a bit leery of starting without some background knowledge. I have some Cree XRE led's which I believe use about 3.5 volts each. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
John in Calgary


----------



## SemiMan (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a range of electronics for this (do it for a living), but when I need to do something quick and dirty for a friend, I just use buckpucks to power a couple of LEDS. Their efficiency is quite good. Does you charge controller have load control? .... i.e. will it shut off before completely running the battery out? If not, that is something you need to be careful of.

Semiman


----------



## Spenderman (Apr 17, 2011)

hey, thanks for the reply. What are Buckpucks ?


----------



## Genes (Apr 18, 2011)

Just go to Home Depot and get one or more solar flood lights. I have one of these in the playhouse for my grands and it works great.


----------



## SemiMan (Apr 20, 2011)

Buckpucks from LED Dynamics are simple little LED drivers. They are fully potted (sealed) and are fairly bullet proof though I have killed some in the past. No doubt you could find something from DX cheaper that does the same, but I have been pretty happy with the Buckpucks. I do not have time for things that do not work and they have good efficiency which is nice for what you are trying to achieve. You have already spent money on the panel and charge controller. No point scrimping out on the rest.

Semiman


----------



## LEDninja (Apr 20, 2011)

You could look at running your LEDs in series. 3XREs =3*3.6V=10.8V which is a lot closer to 12V than 3.6V. You have to make sure your electronics/dropping resistors is designed to work at the higher voltage.

A faster but more expensive way is to go with MR16 fittings and bulbs.


----------

